# Witch bit for rabbit



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Which bit for rabbets*

Help!!!! I need to cut rabbets in some construction grade 2X6's on the 2" ends this evening. The rabbet will be to insert 3/4 birch ply. I have a router table to do it on, but in looking thru my "vast" assortment of bits I have become confused which bit to use for the job. One in there is labeled 1" rabbet, but has a wheel at the top and I'm not sure it is the one for what I am trying to do. Straight bit looks more like what is needed, but I'm not sure.

Darn.... I hate being a newbie  

Thanks in advance if you can straighten me out.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Do you know that 3/4 ply is not 3/4 it is 23/32 and that 1/2 ply is 31/64.If you make your rabbit 3/4 it will be a sloppy fit..But at anyrate you want to use a rabbit bit or a stright bit. Remember if your going deep to take a little at a time. ..Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey. I'm sorry I though you were doing dados..On the rabbit any stright bit will do just make a few passes O K Learning Herb


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang Herb..... Now I guess they will be calling me "Learning Bob" he he. No I was not aware of difference in measurement of ply and appreciate the warning. Do they make a special tape measure for ply? (only kidding) 

I believe I will go with the straight bit and like you said "a little depth at a time"

Many thanks.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

No special tape,but special bits .If you do a lot of ply work it might pay to get a set .
Price cutter has a nice set for $30.00 bucks,wwwpricecutter.com
Learning Herb


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The sponsorer Holbren had a set for something like $12 or so..... that was a sale price but even if the sale is over things are 40% off...... if they have any left...... I wish I had more money left this month to get more bits then I ordered.....

Ed


----------



## Newbie (Jan 7, 2005)

Learning Herb said:


> No special tape,but special bits .If you do a lot of ply work it might pay to get a set .
> Price cutter has a nice set for $30.00 bucks,wwwpricecutter.com
> Learning Herb


What is the difference with ply bits ? and do ya have to run them at a certian
speed ? please excuse my ignorance .

Newbie


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

reible said:


> The sponsorer Holbren had a set for something like $12 or so..... that was a sale price but even if the sale is over things are 40% off...... if they have any left...... I wish I had more money left this month to get more bits then I ordered.....
> 
> Ed



WOW! Thanks Ed, I just ordered "2" sets. Still on sale at $12.95 with 40% off the sale price came to $7.77 per set for a total of $22.60 with shipping. 

Man, that deal is in "GLOAT" category


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Newbie said:


> What is the difference with ply bits ? and do ya have to run them at a certian
> speed ? please excuse my ignorance .
> 
> Newbie



I believe they are just a fraction smaller to accomodate the exact size of ply.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are correct Bob. The companies save a bit of money by undersizing the plywood. Newbie, the common sets of plywood bits are for 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" plywood and are undersized to match. This does not mean that all plywood is undersized, and the only way to be sure is to measure before you make a cut. Plywood also comes in 3/8" and 5/8" and this too can be standard or undersized. If you are not going to be building a lot of items requiring dado's or are tight on the money for tools remember you can buy the undersized 1/4" bit and make multiple passes until you get to the required width for your dado.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I had a good teacher by the name of Herb  




aniceone2hold said:


> You are correct Bob. The companies save a bit of money by undersizing the plywood. Newbie, the common sets of plywood bits are for 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" plywood and are undersized to match. This does not mean that all plywood is undersized, and the only way to be sure is to measure before you make a cut. Plywood also comes in 3/8" and 5/8" and this too can be standard or undersized. If you are not going to be building a lot of items requiring dado's or are tight on the money for tools remember you can buy the undersized 1/4" bit and make multiple passes until you get to the required width for your dado.


----------

